# EHU - Is it save to leave on in storage?



## moorapples (Oct 31, 2010)

Hi

I have just put my mh in storage until mid March. I have access to power and wondered is it safe to leave connected for long periods or should I use a time clock and only have it on for a couple of hours a day.
I have a Burstner Ixeo and it is fitted with an Schaudt Electrocbloc 99G. I hear stories of the main vehicle battery going flat in 2 - 3 weeks so leaving on hook up would stop this. 
Any advice would be appreciated.

Thanks

Phil


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Phil!

As I type, Our Coral is connected to the mains. This ensures that our two leisure batteries are always topped up, as is our engine starter battery. I've only been doing that for just over 3 years with this motorhome!! :roll: :wink: 

So go for it! Put it on EHU. 8)


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

On EHU all the time when parked at home.
Never a problem in 5 years. and previous 20 with caravan.
Dave p


----------



## presto (Apr 22, 2009)

My motor dealer told me connected to mains all the time wrecks the liquid batteries.
Presto


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

If you have a multistage charger with terminal float voltage 13.5-13.8 volts, the batteries won't be harmed.

Dave


----------

